# Super heterodyne receiver missing pcb labels?



## Jonathan (Apr 9, 2019)

Finishing up my build and I noticed that the ground and hot wires for the power at the top aren't marked in any way on my board and neither are the circuit in/circuit out pads on the bottom. It's not addressed in the BOM and there's no schematic so I can't even follow the trace to figure it out on my own. Did anyone else have this prob and how did you get around it?


----------



## Jonathan (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## Robert (Apr 9, 2019)

At the top, the two center pads are + / - respectively.    The two off to each side (at the top) are grounds for the In / Out jacks.

At the bottom the pads are IN/GND/SW/OUT.    Aside from the board looking different, you can follow the standard wiring diagram.


----------



## Jonathan (Apr 9, 2019)

Thanks, I managed to figure out the in/out by figuring where the jacks would go and I got the power by guessing. Sounds fantastic, this is the pedal I've been wanting to build for 5 years. Can't believe how easy it was, too.


----------

